# Hornady SST Question



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

I drew a Paunsaugunt muzzleloader deer tag at the hunting expo and I plan on spending a lot of time working up a hunting load for my gun. I shoot a .50 Winchester Apex with a 1x Pine Ridge Scope. I bought my rifle a couple of years ago but I really have not spent a lot of time shooting it until now. In the past, I have always shot 295 grain powerbelts. However, I am interested in trying out Hornady SST's in either 250 or 300 grain.
Do any of you have any experience with these bullets? If so, how do they shoot out of your gun? Have you taken a deer or other large animal with them? How did the bullet perform? I would appreciate any information or suggestions that you might have.

I am going to do some testing with my rifle at different distances but I am curious if anyone can help me calculate the ballistics for these bullets. I typically shoot 100 grains of Pyrodex Select. I pulled the following information off of Hornady's website:

50 CAL SABOT WITH 45 CAL 250 GR SST/ML BULLET 67272 
Diameter .452" 
Weight 250 gr.
Ballistics Coefficient 0.210
Sectional Density 0.175

50 CAL SABOT WITH 45 CAL 300 GR SST/ML BULLET 67262 
Diameter .452"
Weight 300 gr.
Ballistics Coefficient 0.250
Sectional Density 0.210

If someone has a ballistics calculator or program, or is simply just a lot better at math than me, I would like a rough estimate of the ballistics at 50, 100, 150, 200 and 250 yards. I know it would be helpful if I knew the speed of the bullet but I do not own a chronograph.

Thanks.

Hawkeye


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't have ballisitcs but I do have experience with the SST.

I shoot a TC .50, 110 grains loose 777, 777 209 primer, 250 SST and I have shot several deer and a couple of mature bulls. The bullet has worked fine for me, no complaints and I don't plan on switching.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you can find many bullet ballistic calculators on the web, try google.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been shooting those bullets for a while also. My Remington likes the 300 gr but does not shoot the 250 gr too well. In that gun I use 110 grainds of loose 777 powder and a Rem #11 cap. I have it sighted in at 150 yards and it is about 2.5" high at 100. Killed 3 deer with it and found 2 of the slugs. Both performed well but I was able to pull the jacket and core apart with little effort.Now they make the same bullet that is bonded so you shouldn't have to worry about it.
In my TC Omega I shoot 100 grains of loose American Pioneer powder and I'm using the 250 gr Shockwave (same as the Hornady SST). I just recently switched over to the super slide sabots (yellow) because they load easier. I have not shot anything with that combo yet, but I immagine they will perform great. 
I don't know how your gun will like that recipe but you will just have to see what your gun likes and go from there. Overall I think those SST or Shockwave bullets will work great you just need to tune them to your gun. Another plus is that they cost less than the powerbelts!


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I piled up a deer with the 250 gr SST at about 75 yards. I shoot it over 100 gr of pyrodex pellets. It is deado on at 150 and 3 inches high at 100. I have a pile of 200 gr TC shockwaves that I have been meaning to try out soon as well.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I shoot the 300 gr SST bullet it held 3/4 of its weight threw the deer nocks'em dead 
puts about a golf ball size hole in em. (IMO thats the only bullets I shoot)


----------

